# Guns for sale



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Is there anywhere on the forum to list shotguns for sale? I saw the sticky saying this was not the one, but, the wording made it sound like there was another one that was.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f145/


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

If you do not see it, just log in and it should pop up in the “hunting” section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't know why it did not pop up, but, thanks.


----------

